# Crypt::RSA



## ccc (Jul 31, 2009)

hi

I'd like to install *Crypt::RSA* module on freeBSD 7.0, but cannot find.


----------



## ccc (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry I found:
	
	



```
# whereis p5-Crypt-RSA
p5-Crypt-RSA: /usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-RSA
```


----------

